# Solved: Symantec Code Alert



## davidpat (Aug 23, 2005)

I just started getting a pop-up from Norton...

DLL Loading problem
or
Debugger detected
or
Integrity violation​
I click the *OK* button but it pops right back.
Any ideas?
Any suggestions for a replacement for Norton Antivirus and systemworks?


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes, if you want to pay the best two are

nod 32 and 
Kaspersky

if you want good free anti virus these two are said to be the best!

Anti-vir

http://www.free-av.com/

Avast 4 from

www.avast.com

If you are going to uninstall Norton, make sure to follow these guidlines and make sure you make a system restore point as Norton can cause problems and you will be better shot of it! Get the year and version and then follow these links below to get the uninstall info!

uninstall Norton Anti virus. USe Norton's knowledge base.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...ew=docid&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=&seg=

http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/knowledge_base.html

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nav.nsf/docid/2001092114452606


----------

